# Is there a Canadian equivalent to right move?



## Mizz (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all

I can't seem to find an easy to use definitive website to search homes to rent/buy in Toronto.....I'm just finding agents websites. Is there a good overall site to use? 

The same goes for jobs other than monster

Many thanks


----------



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

*Right Move*

Homes 2 point or Point 2 homes cannot remember which one is what you are after. Google it they cover the whole of Canada. Mike


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

REALTOR.ca -Welcome
ByTheOwner » Welcome to ComFree, formerly known as ByTheOwner.com in Ontario and BC | ComFree


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

the mls website worked for us


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia (Jul 27, 2009)

The best website by far is the mls.ca for buying property. All properties that are on the market are entered into the mls listings and you can look all over Canada through that site.
I moved with my family from the UK to Nova Scotia back in 2006.
Best of luck!


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

MLS is the best site for buying a home. Should you find a rental property via mls, they will be listed by real estate agents and will definitely require credit check...

To rent-there are a number of sites. 

Most commonly used is viewit.ca

You can also check out online classified ads... 

kijiji

craigslist

or local newspapers...

Inside Toronto Etobicoke Guardian


----------

